# CATS/KITTENS on lap tops/computers



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Why do they like them so much 

I think we should post pics of our cats on them.


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

is it because they get warm, maybe?

my goodness, fluffypurrs, your kitten is so cute!!!

I was over seeing my brother's kittens on Monday night... went back home to Charlie, my own moggie, and couldn't get over how HUGE she seemed


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Here is Scarlett on the printer - a little bit large for the keyboard now!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Heres one of my babies Lola  pic sent in by her new mummy  *


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

great pics. they all seem to love the pc thats for sure


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes must be the heat or something


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> yes must be the heat or something


*i reckon its the something pmsl,  note how they sit on the keyboard or in front of the screen  i reckon they dont want us on the pc just for attention  *


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's Qetesh at twenty-one weeks old, hogging the laptop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *i reckon its the something pmsl,  note how they sit on the keyboard or in front of the screen  i reckon they dont want us on the pc just for attention  *


That's what I think with mine - they only ever sit at the mac when I am there....as soon as I sit down, they either sit on my lap or sit on the printer staring at me!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I love your little one fluffypurrs. He/she looks as if they're daring you to touch the keyboard!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

yep, rottie, its def the something !!!!!........i mean, what else could it be?....lmao


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not mine but I found this one funny!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

jenp said:


> is it because they get warm, maybe?
> 
> my goodness, fluffypurrs, your kitten is so cute!!!
> 
> I was over seeing my brother's kittens on Monday night... went back home to Charlie, my own moggie, and couldn't get over how HUGE she seemed


Hit the nail on the head i would have said warmth to.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hahahahaha what a fab pic Lynn


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My two are the same even while I am trying to type. I think it is their way of getting our attention. 

Sue


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahahahaha great pictures everyone,


----------



## gomez (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi...
I love cats a lot, and while I was browsing i collect cat photos, I thought it was really cute and that I'd share it with you.
-----------------------------------------------
Gomez
sreevysh corp


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol great lap top pics people


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

LOL funny isn't it.

Here's Lola checking out Pet Forums








And Alfie having a snooze lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Why do they like them so much
> 
> I think we should post pics of our cats on them.


Cos they are warm on their bums, chuckle chuckle


----------

